# 6' tall, 42R or 42L?



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm 6' tall. I tend to wear a 42R as I'm longer in the leg (34" inseam) than in the torso.

I've heard people over 5'9" should wear long, but long jackets always feel...well...long.

Should I try to explore the longs a bit more?


----------



## dankev (Jan 29, 2006)

I also wear a 42R. I'm 5'10 with a 30" inseam. I feel like longs are way too long for me. I even feel like a lot of regulars are on the long side.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

It depends on the manufacturer and the model. I'm 6'3", with a 36" inseam. Sometimes I wear 38XL, more often 38L, sometimes 40L (Kiton, Isaia, Barbera), sometimes 40R (Armani). I keep a list of makes, models, and sizes in each that fit me best. I'm always on the lookout for new makes and models to try on so I'm prepared when they show up on ebay.


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

Lino said:


> I'm 6' tall. I tend to wear a 42R as I'm longer in the leg (34" inseam) than in the torso.
> 
> I've heard people over 5'9" should wear long, but long jackets always feel...well...long.
> 
> Should I try to explore the longs a bit more?


I am 6' and wear a 33.5 inseam. I refer 40R in the more classically cut suits. My rule is that with my arms at my side I like to bend my fingers at the middle knuckle under the bottom hem of the jacket. 40L simply feel too long.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

I am 6'. I usually take a regular, some European brands I take the long.
-sam


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

Just over 6 foot. It varies by mfr. A BB 44R is a tad short for me, 44L a tad long ...

Paul Stuart has a "mid-long", I think that's the term, for people right around 6.


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

Harrydog said:


> I am 6' and wear a 33.5 inseam. I refer 40R in the more classically cut suits. My rule is that with my arms at my side I like to bend my fingers at the middle knuckle under the bottom hem of the jacket. 40L simply feel too long.


I use the first bend of the thumb rule and a 42R hit right at that spot for me-yet, some sales people keep trying to put me in Longs.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Lino said:


> I use the first bend of the thumb rule and a 42R hit right at that spot for me-yet, some sales people keep trying to put me in Longs.


The thumb rule is handy, but it's pretty ineffectual in practice. Arm length varies greatly from person to person, and the thumb rule doesn't take into account torso length and other important factors. Men with short arms, for example, might still need a longer jacket to divide the body to the best effect. Depends on what you're seeking to emphasize. As a fairly tall, thin guy, I like to maximize my leg line for a lean silhouette. Therefore, I like my jackets to just cover my posterior. But I have a fairly long torso; if it were shorter, my jacket length might look too short.

At the minimum, the jacket should cover your seat. But beyond that, a good eye and an understanding of one's body type are major assets.


----------



## Eskie (May 5, 2006)

I've yet to find any "standard" length of coat assigned by size. I've seen variations of up to 3" in length on a "Regular". Once you know where you find a jacket to end that's best for you, keep gong through until you have one that works. The size tables usually say a Long for 6', but I've tried on longs that almost hit me mid-thigh, and regulars that ended barely at the at the bottom of the posterior. Ignore the salesperson and try both to see what's best.

BTW, in my experience, there is variation within manufacturers' lines, so allow for that as well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

At 6', I generally wear a 44R. However, there have been a few times when a 44L was required to get the proper jacket length. The best bet is to try them on and then you will know for sure.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm another 6ft 42 guy. Like eagle I always try suits on, and often have the sleeves or trousers altered if necessary. To me the fit of the jacket is most important whether it's L or R and the extra cost of altering the waist or length of the trouser or length of sleeve on a good suit is money well spent. You will gather from the above that I have not nor will I ever buy a suit via e-bay or mail order.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

As other have said, it will vary by mfg, if 42R feels & looks right to you, go w/ it.

Brian


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

42R...


----------



## Thome Loire (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm 6'2 - 6'3 and even I find a lot of companies long cuts way too long. I prefer to have a that just covers my posterior and a lot of longs seem to go way too far into my thigh for my liking. 

As stated above it is probably some combination of the particular suit design as well as your personal prefrence as to what looks good on you as far as length is concerned.


----------



## EMurnahan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am 6'4 with a 36" inseam. I have had a lot of people try to put me in a 40L or so, but the jacket goes to low. Most of the time I go with a 42R and have them adjust in the jacket, covers my butt correctly and fits a lot better on my frame. But it really does depend, best thing you can do is try on a few jackets and see where they hit. And remember you can have a tailor bring in most things if need be.


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

My choice here is 44R. I´m 5'9, inseam 30", chest 52", waist 44"-46". I wear 52R, of course.


----------



## bch (Mar 28, 2005)

Lino said:


> I've heard people over 5'9" should wear long, but long jackets always feel...well...long.


This is definitely not true. I'd say 5'8" is the borderline for short vs. regular, and I'd speculate that 6' is the borderline between regular and long.

I'm 5'8" with 29" inseam and a 35" sleeve, and I generally prefer a coat that is 30.5 to 31.5" long measured at the bottom of the collar along the rear seam. I have one short (a 2B Madison model Hickey Freeman), but mostly regulars (Oxxford, HF, Corneliani) in my closet.

For what it's worth, comparing an old and new HF regular Canterbury model in my closet, the newer coat is an inch longer, so I believe that coats have gotten longer over time.


----------



## FzyLgic (Jun 17, 2004)

Height is only one factor in suit coat length. Body proportion is just as big a factor. I'm 6' tall and have long legs (34 - 35" inseam depending on how the trousers fit) and a shorter than average upper body. Most 44R jackets are way too long, and fall 2" or more below my posterior. Even some shorts are a bit on the long side for me. I also have an 10" drop - 44" chest, 34" waist, and a barrel chest - which only compounds the issue. I cannot tell you how many sales people insist on starting with a long, grudingly moving to a regular and become incredulous when we end up with a short.... they keep babbling something about the 'rules' and at 6' I MUST be a long.

So buy what looks right to you and that you feel confident wearing.


----------

